# idol - review?



## inazuma_x (Apr 23, 2007)

anyone got one? did a search on here and couldnt find anything...would it be equal to or better than a colnago cristallo? i like sprinting and fast flats mostly...but also hit the hills fairly regularly (hurts but seems like the right thing to do so i become more well rounded as a rider)...would this frame suit me? it sure is sexy...love the lines...


----------



## cdalexcracer (Oct 29, 2003)

I have one. They are really cool- slick and stiff, lighter than the Cristallo if you account for the seatpost. I can get one for you- [email protected]


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Great first post mate... your new here and your trying to sell bikes to other members! at least show some cred and take some pics of yours to show the rest of us.

Stu


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Found a picture in white and as mentioned back and forward with you I would like to see one with the Shamal ultra wheels. The Cristallo is a lot of bike for the money and would be hard to touch esp with the oversized chain stays and bent over seat stays. The way it breaks and corners is like no other frame I have owned. I have looked at recently buying a Derosa King Light and am a big fan of their work so I am not just bagging them as I am thick on Colnago.

Stu


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

That's probably one of the sexiest racing bikes I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Black is nice*



MaddSkillz said:


> That's probably one of the sexiest racing bikes I've ever seen!!!!



and again in black.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/tech/shows/?id=/photos/2006/tech/shows/eicma06/eicma062/EMil06-Idol1

stu


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

The white Idol with Shamal Ultras looks good, but not as good as continuing the black and red theme. The deep gold is a little too busy of a look, in my opinion. I have seen this combo in person.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I also noticed on cyclingnews dot com there is a prototype with a bora rear and maybe a hyperon front..it is in black and it looks great with the red and black of the Campag wheels.

Stu


----------



## 1centaur (Nov 3, 2003)

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/p...&postorder=asc&highlight=derosa+idol&start=15

Since I wrote my initial review I have ridden a couple of times over 50 miles with 303 clinchers. I think they are a better match for the frame. Not a brilliant frame, but decent.


----------

